
Show HN: Real time financial insight - ketharsis
https://www.bookvalu.com/
======
ketharsis
Bookvalu is web app for small business owners that features real time
financial forecasting, analysis and valuation using your existing QuickBooks
online account.

Any feedback regarding the website, overall idea and anything else is much
appreciated.

Oh, and using the coupon code HACKERNEWS will get you 20% off any plan.

